# Windows 8 fully previewed, available for download tonight !



## sumit05 (Sep 14, 2011)

Windows 8 fully previewed, available for download tonight - TechSpot News


*msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/apps/br229516


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2011)

^but its still beta version...
we have to wait some more for Final RTM version


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2011)

Wish to try that soon. But not so excited.
Since, I have not even experienced Windows 7 completely. And W8 is largely based on Cloud services, which would be curse in India, because of pathetic speeds.

Also, you can watch live demo of Windows 8 from 13th to 16th Sep 2011, online here: 
Home - BUILD | September 13 - 16, 2011 | Anaheim Convention Center


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks for the info. I started downloading.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 14, 2011)

Still beta.....When is official release coming out? Can't wait to install it..


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

Well I still beleive that Windows 8 is still too early to release after Win 7.
Vista felt a bit too late but this is way too early. I donot think this will sell like Windows 7.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2011)

I also think, it's too early. But it is not going to be out for customers any time sooner.
This preview built is mainly for developers, which Microsoft has brought so that they can start making apps. And by the time, Windows 8 will be officially launched, the market would already flooded with apps.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 14, 2011)

failure of Vista is a pain in wrong place for Microsoft...still trying to cover that 7...8..another O/s .....
Why don't they try something real good like 2003 server edition


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 14, 2011)

I think Win7 is best thing happened to Microsoft..do you know they have sold 450million copies of Win7 . Need I say anything more?


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 14, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I think Win7 is best thing happened to Microsoft..do you know they have sold 450million copies of Win7 . Need I say anything more?



I agree with the no of sales record...no issue with that 7 is the best client O/s Microsoft has ever produced, I am not against Windows, myself use Windows too (along with Linux & Mac) but 7 itself is not a thrilling platform to work with. 
Ask any Mac or Linux users, they are more than happy - actualy they are excited wth the O/s whereas Windows users are happy now after getting 7. 
I wish 8 could makes us excited.


----------



## noob (Sep 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^but its still beta version...
> we have to wait some more for Final RTM version



this is not even beta, its developer platform preview i guess


----------



## Skud (Sep 14, 2011)

Download completed, but don't know in which PC I'm gonna install this.


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 14, 2011)

whoa, what connection do you have mate?


----------



## Skud (Sep 14, 2011)

Its a BSNL 16Mbps connection at my office.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 14, 2011)

win 7 is is indeed the best after XP....is really Win 8 cloud based???


----------



## asingh (Sep 14, 2011)

Skud said:


> Download completed, but don't know in which PC I'm gonna install this.



Can you put up a mini review please.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks pretty nice but I'm quite skeptical of a touch based interface for a desktop.


----------



## Skud (Sep 14, 2011)

asingh said:


> Can you put up a mini review please.




Will try. Let me get hold of a laptop first.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2011)

You can install it in Virtual Box too.
Don't ask me. I am not excited much to download a pre-beta preview and waste precious time to test an incomplete OS.
But that just me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2011)

^^Till then I am satisfied with win 7


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 15, 2011)

@ Skud

Are you installed windows 8 in your laptop?
How is the performance of the OS?
is working Stable? any driver installing or software installing issue?

give some review about the os and tell os installed system configuration.


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 15, 2011)

ahhh I typed a lot but it was lost due to confusion. I may need some time to get a hang of Win8. But I loved the way they replaced start menu with..ummm I think that is what called Metro

*i54.tinypic.com/8zguno.png

Desktop looks same as Win7
*i56.tinypic.com/2air5u1.png

Directory structure is also similar except for the "ribbon" menus:

*i52.tinypic.com/m93mhi.png


And yes, IE10 is indeed fast...


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 15, 2011)

^^ any user interface change in ie10

start button looks like ugly.

any screen shot of start menu?


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 15, 2011)

First pic is start menu 

See how control panel looks:

*i51.tinypic.com/qzomtl.png


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmm even I started Downloading yesterday morning it. It was done 2 Gb I paused it for surfing yesterday night As I know microsoft downloads could be resumed. but unfortunately I don't know what happened and it didn't resumed.. Started downloading again 80% complete. 

It's not even beta version. it's for developers so they can start work on appilcation compatibility.


----------



## Skud (Sep 15, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> @ Skud
> 
> Are you installed windows 8 in your laptop?
> How is the performance of the OS?
> ...




Will do in the weekend, no time before that.


----------



## asingh (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh no, not the darn ribbon. I hated it when they did it to MS Office.


----------



## Skud (Sep 15, 2011)

I must agree, it confuses you more than being helpful. And it makes the whole interface UGLY!!!


----------



## abhidev (Sep 15, 2011)

@gagan: did u try playing any of the recent games in win8???


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 15, 2011)

@gagan007

what are the new application added in windows 8?
Any improvement in previous applications? like paint, notepad, snipping tool, sticky notes etc...
Any new game added?
what's new in the gadget?


----------



## abhijangda (Sep 15, 2011)

i too think it will be early to release win 8 with in coming year.
I think Win 7 is more than enough. They should release Win 8 after 1.5 years.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 15, 2011)

How can people call it being "early"  if it's realising in say 2012, it would be like 3 years after release of Windows 7. Though on the other hand, to think of the price factors, and how overpriced an average Windows license is, it does make sense. MSFT should price it right this time, taking a cue from Apple really...but considering their track record, we all know what will happen.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 15, 2011)

Can the ribbon be disabled?


----------



## asingh (Sep 15, 2011)

I doubt it.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 15, 2011)

I have installed win 8 this evening. have taken some screen shots of installation and all will do a short review tomorrow.


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 15, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Can the ribbon be disabled?



yes its possible to change the new start screen to old vista and win7 style, and also disable the ribbon UI.
visit here: Windows 8 Start Menu Toggle: Free Utility to Toggle Between New Start Screen and Old Start Menu - Tweaking with Vishal


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 15, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> yes its possible to change the new start screen to old vista and win7 style, and also disable the ribbon UI.
> visit here: Windows 8 Start Menu Toggle: Free Utility to Toggle Between New Start Screen and Old Start Menu - Tweaking with Vishal


Great 

Thanks


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2011)

@gagan007: the screens looks more like media center UI.
what new games are bundled with this OS?


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 15, 2011)

Beware when you deleting file in windows 8 because "Windows 8 Recycle Bin Will Not Warn You When You Delete a File"
see the article here: Windows 8 Recycle Bin Will Not Warn You When You Delete a File - Tweaking with Vishal


Those who are installed windows 8 check when you deleting file window8 warn or not.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 15, 2011)

Any one tried running any games?


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 15, 2011)

asingh said:


> Oh no, not the darn ribbon. I hated it when they did it to MS Office.



it's a complete PITA! 
as mentioned by *Skud*, it makes the user more confused! Often i have to search the whole thing, clicking hither and thither for the particular option i'm searching. And ohh yes, the interface looks cluttered!


----------



## asingh (Sep 15, 2011)

Can any one post with the ribbon disabled. Image.


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 16, 2011)

asingh said:


> Can any one post with the ribbon disabled. Image.



you can disable ribbon UI by using Metro Controller Tool 

Visit here: MetroController: Free Utility to Disable Metro UI, Start Screen and Windows Explorer Ribbon UI in Windows 8 - Tweaking with Vishal

sorry not have ribbon UI disable image.
*
Windows 8 Developer Preview Review: * 


> Visit here: *www.askvg.com/windows-8-review-whats-new-in-windows-8-developer-preview/


----------



## Garbage (Sep 16, 2011)

Tried it on Oracle VirtualBox yesterday. Quite impressed with Metro UI. Though its kinda useless if you don't have a touch-screen.

Overall UX has improved a lot. Bundled applications - Tweet@rama, weather, etc. are just brilliant piece of work. 

On a side note, I would recommend reading "Building Windows 8" blog to whoever wants to know more about Windows 8.

Building Windows 8 - Site Home - MSDN Blogs


----------



## asingh (Sep 16, 2011)

What is the boot up time.


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 16, 2011)

I am so sorry guys, been very busy yesterday in office so couldn't reply or try anything new in Win8.

I didn't get time to try any games or see default games or programs either. 

@asingh: boot up time is same as Win7. I know it was mentioned in some blogs that it gets boot up in seconds but I didn't feel so. Although, in a multi-boot system, after selecting Windows Developer Preview aka Win8, the Metro UI shows up quite quickly


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 16, 2011)

boot up time seems to be same as in win 7. but i could not shut down the system  clicking the shutdown didnt do anything..had to do a cold shutdown. not sure whether it is a one time problem.
metro ui is cool. but it will more useful for touch based display. i am missing the old windows start menu. cant find the installed programs.
also could not find how to close the open apps from metro ui...


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 16, 2011)

check here guys. I have tried to go for a short review


----------

